# Just messing with butterfly



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Got my package today from mail









and also switched butterfly bands one of my slingshots, I suprised how much energy can slingshot provide with 14mm steel, better be careful

Those which didn't penetrate are from yesterday testing with non butterfly bands


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

it puts the power down range


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

Once you start shooting butterfly every other bandset will feel too short!


----------



## hautamak (May 5, 2013)

Yes it does, and totally too short kinda weird shooting with normal bandset after those  there is no going back from butterfly !


----------

